# Dirt Tax



## xocal (21 Oct 2006)

Can you point me to a simple explanation of how this works!
I recall seeing something about not being affected if over 70!
If this is so, must one advise the bank or Finance house or does the age level automatically apply?
Thanks
xocal


----------



## asdfg (21 Oct 2006)

Anything [broken link removed] and click "tell me more"


----------



## Aggie (23 Oct 2006)

hi
The banks/fin institutions are required to charge the dirt tax regardless. Its up to the individual to reclaim it each year.  Very quick process, should be no issues.

Details and form available on [broken link removed]

good luck.


----------



## xocal (26 Oct 2006)

Thank you both.
most helpful.


----------

